# Fishing Raft on tight budget.



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

For a one man craft of a budget id consider the Rocky Mountain Rafts Phat Cat. It is 50ish pounds and set up with frame and oars under 100lbs.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

Forgot to add. Though I fish mainly by myself I need a 2 person.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

I think this fits the bill...River/FlyFishing 13' Outcast Fishcat-River Ready - Mountain Buzz Gear Swap

not my boat, but a good deal for what you want...


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice boat, good price. But the cat boats are too heavy for my needs. I'm needing something around a 100 pounds.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

You are not gonna get 2 people on a 10' cat. I would seriously consider a Watermaster Kodiak and just fish solo. Or have your buddy grt one also. Great little boats that let you maneuver with fins or row with oars. Outcast also has 2 offerings in the same category. You'll fish more in a little boat than trying to stretch a small 2 man into a pickup.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

I've built 6 mini fishing boat frames (for trib 9.5, mini me, minimax) 4 of them for me. I learned a lot in the process. I'd skip the outcast boat and build a simple nrs frame (48" seat bar and fishing seat bar only, 8" towers and 7.5-8' oars) and stick it on the trib 9.5. The material is twice as thick as the outcast boat, no janky "frame" and you could build it for the same price and about the same weight. Put a basspto shops plastic quick release swivel on the fishing seat and you can remove the bulkiest item of you kit for travel or storage. 

Plus theres a good chance you can find a lot of he stuff used. I never paid more than $1000 for any of the rubber listed above all used from either the buzz or craigslist. 

If you have to breakdown for travel (i keep My little frame assembled and transport on the roof rack) Just loosen the 4 corner lopros and its disassembled. I used a Cordless impact driver to assemble frames on the river it makes it a breeze.


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

If you are mostly fishing alone get a pontoon or something like it as Osseus said. Two man boats are minimum two man if u want to fish while floating.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Yup- a two man fishing boat is a river taxi when you're solo. Anchoring and fishing basically sucks. With a Watermaster you fish all day.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I know I'm going to get crap for this post, but take a look at this cheap, solid bottom.
Warning it is a Saturn boat.


Saturn Light Inflatable River Rafts. Lowest Prices in USA!


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

Whoapiglet said:


> I've built 6 mini fishing boat frames (for trib 9.5, mini me, minimax) 4 of them for me. I learned a lot in the process. I'd skip the outcast boat and build a simple nrs frame (48" seat bar and fishing seat bar only, 8" towers and 7.5-8' oars) and stick it on the trib 9.5. The material is twice as thick as the outcast boat, no janky "frame" and you could build it for the same price and about the same weight. Put a basspto shops plastic quick release swivel on the fishing seat and you can remove the bulkiest item of you kit for travel or storage.
> 
> Plus theres a good chance you can find a lot of he stuff used. I never paid more than $1000 for any of the rubber listed above all used from either the buzz or craigslist.
> 
> If you have to breakdown for travel (i keep My little frame assembled and transport on the roof rack) Just loosen the 4 corner lopros and its disassembled. I used a Cordless impact driver to assemble frames on the river it makes it a breeze.


You have any photos for examples? Trib, mini me, minimax I'm assuming that is jargon for rafts brands?


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

Whoa 
I took a look at the Aire "Trib" (had to do some searching to figure out what that was). That 9'8" Tributary looks like what I am looking for. 70 pounds- check, urethane- check, 4 chambers- nice. Looks like a nice raft. I'm a novice, so now learning about fishing frames  to put on it is going to be steep learning curve as well.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

These are cool and fit all of your requirements. 

https://creekcompany.com/product.php?productid=16447


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

theusualsuspect said:


> These are cool and fit all of your requirements.
> 
> https://creekcompany.com/product.php?productid=16447


That might work as well.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

The valves look shitty- like the ones Scadden uses. If you want something like this, get a Hyside- it'll be bombproof and hold its value 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Rocky mountain storm 10.5' lots of pics on this thread. http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60667

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

codycleve said:


> Rocky mountain storm 10.5' lots of pics on this thread. Frame ideas for RMR storm - Mountain Buzz
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


That was a useful thread.

On the rafts like the Aire Tributary and RMR Storm what are the floors like for standing and fishing? Do you have to add something on the floor to stand and fish?


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

Tributary/Aire Raft 9.5ft with Frame & Oars | Must sell ASAP

Saw this and thought of this thread.


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

This is a good site for rafting.

Thanks for the replies. I went down to a local store. And now pretty much sold on a Hyside Minimax. With a basic 1 1/4 frame. Would put it around 100 pounds. Now see if I can get a deal one might have to wait this until this Fall.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

The RMR storm or hyside min max are the best for your uses. I'd love to have either. I fish out of my 14ft raft by myself plenty....it's easier than fishing out of my duckies.

Fishing out of cats suck, ESPECIALLY flyfishing...I don't know why people suggest it. None of the fishing guides I know even keep one in their commercial quiver ....there's a reason EVERY commercial fishing outfit I've EVER seen fish out of rafts and driftboats.


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

2kanzam said:


> The RMR storm or hyside min max are the best for your uses. I'd love to have either. I fish out of my 14ft raft by myself plenty....it's easier than fishing out of my duckies.
> 
> Fishing out of cats suck, ESPECIALLY flyfishing...I don't know why people suggest it. None of the fishing guides I know even keep one in their commercial quiver ....there's a reason EVERY commercial fishing outfit I've EVER seen fish out of rafts and driftboats.


I agree. I use to have a two man cat. Heavy, lack of room. Learn that lesson.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

2kanzam said:


> Fishing out of cats suck, ESPECIALLY flyfishing...I don't know why people suggest it. None of the fishing guides I know even keep one in their commercial quiver ....there's a reason EVERY commercial fishing outfit I've EVER seen fish out of rafts and driftboats.


Fish out of a properly rigged cat and you'll change your mind. My 14' Sotar can be rigged for solo or for two. Stable, rows much better than a raft, straddles rocks at low water and easier to dislodge when you do get stuck. Rigged solo, it weighs about 80 lbs and rows like a feather, floats really shallow too.



Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

Losthwy said:


> Whoa
> I took a look at the Aire "Trib" (had to do some searching to figure out what that was). That 9'8" Tributary looks like what I am looking for. 70 pounds- check, urethane- check, 4 chambers- nice. Looks like a nice raft. I'm a novice, so now learning about fishing frames  to put on it is going to be steep learning curve as well.



Sorry for the delay- Heres a few pics that I could find. The first is a
Minimax and the second is a tributary 9.5 I built for a buddy.


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

Whoapiglet said:


> Sorry for the delay- Heres a few pics that I could find. The first is a
> Minimax and the second is a tributary 9.5 I built for a buddy.


That first photo looks like a MiniMe not the longer MiniMax that is 10.5 ft. I could be mistaken. Nice setup though.


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

Nope mini max. 10.5. Might look different because it's the rio bravo (Chinese factory vs Korean) version. When they first came out (believe that one was a
'10) they were made in the Chinese factory. The earliest ones (~2008?) had some qc problems the later ones were pretty good. Korean is undoubtedly better.


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's what I came up with after all those little boats- super fun to r2, and row whitewater, but for fishing, I'm too fat and so are my fishing buddies. The little boats are fun when set up for white water. But with my 260# and a 200# fishing buddy (any fly-fisherman worth his salt is somewhat to grossly overweight) not so fun. While I did fish some remote rivers, 95% of the time I would have been happier in a bigger raft. One time in the San Juan I couldn't keep up with my buddies 100# wife rowing a 13' otter. We was drafting mighty low.


----------

